# Best STAY OUT sign



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

AJ was here.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here you go.
View attachment 8142
View attachment 8143
View attachment 8144


These are a couple of my favorites
View attachment 8145
View attachment 8146


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

In a true SHTF situation, putting up a sign is only going to draw attention to you.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> In a true SHTF situation, putting up a sign is only going to draw attention to you.


I tend to agree, but do you want them on your porch when you give them the first warning? I want to warn them sufficiently before they are at spitting distance.

It's a tough question.

AJ


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I used to have a sticker in a window of my first home that said "There is nothing in this house that is worth your life"


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

A sign on a business is different than one on your front lawn.jmho.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Either or. One for the desert and the other for more urban areas.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a "Keep Out,Private property " sign at the entrance to my driveway .


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Oldies, but goodies:
View attachment 8149
View attachment 8150
View attachment 8151


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I never agreed with the thought a sign would draw attention, other than don't mess with that place. I never see it as inviting


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If You Can Read This Sign, You Are In Range


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm buying one of Slippy's Stickem Spikes!

If that fails, I plan to put up signs that say "HELP! EBOLA HERE"


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I saw a sign once that simply said "Caution, bear traps" I liked that one. You have to be subtle. If I were marauding I would be more inclined to go after the people I know have guns.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Fixed it for ya!

Also - this is my favorite


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

How's this? I like the first two.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm thinking of spelling keep out with bullet holes...with the exit holes facing the approaching folks...means I gotta write backwards...but I'm game... or a sign that says "If you can read this...your at 827 yards and I holding about 2 mils over at the moment. Y'all might wanna leave!!!" and put a bell right above em and ring that sumbitch after about 2 seconds.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> I'm thinking of spelling keep out with bullet holes...with the exit holes facing the approaching folks...means I gotta write backwards...but I'm game... or a sign that says "If you can read this...your at 827 yards and I holding about 2 mils over at the moment. Y'all might wanna leave!!!" and put a bell right above em and ring that sumbitch after about 2 seconds.


You aren't shooting one of those wimpy 308's with that range card, unless your zero is 700 yards 

That sign would make me think twice about going further, it'd also make me want to meet you.

AJ


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, on our two gates that front the road, I simply have Beware Of Dog and No Trespassing. And both gates stay locked closed 24/7/365, so I'm already covered.

I really wanted to put up Trespassers Will Be Shot. Survivors Will Be Shot Again. But I figured if I ever did shoot someone, even if it was legally righteous, the dead perp's family lawyer would ream my butt in the civil lawsuit trial over the sign.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I would avoid the warning signs and try to make my place look like its already been trashed so people will keep moving right past to another more juicy target.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A J said:


> You aren't shooting one of those wimpy 308's with that range card, unless your zero is 700 yards
> 
> That sign would make me think twice about going further, it'd also make me want to meet you.
> 
> AJ


Yeah, in BPCR (black powder cartridge rifle) competition the hold over on the 800 yard target is about 26 FEET. Those guys mostly use 50-100 or 45-90 cartridges, each one handrolled to exacting specifications.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You are all thinking too stereotypically. How about something simple like: "Black Angus bulls and polled Herefords for sale." Please walk carefully.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

You are all making the assumption that ninjas and Crack heads read. 

Similar to putting up a sign that says gun free zone has stopped mass killing.

In a true SHTF I will hang corpses from the trees that line my drive way and I will feed sig the wonder dog black powder for seasoning on the raw meet that I give him for breakfast. We will take shift watch just like the militarily. 

The rest of this is cute.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Shoot the first one, cut off his head and stick it on a pole. Best sign ever.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Shoot the first one, cut off his head and stick it on a pole. Best sign ever.


Or one of Slippy's pikes!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The sign on my garage reads.

I have a 308 and a backhoe. Will you be missed?


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)

Like the old sign, during pirate days some ports an areas hung pirates as a warning. Maybe hang some fake skeletons with signs saying who's next. Then string up the dead close by...


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, on our two gates that front the road, I simply have Beware Of Dog and No Trespassing. And both gates stay locked closed 24/7/365, so I'm already covered.
> 
> I really wanted to put up Trespassers Will Be Shot. Survivors Will Be Shot Again. But I figured if I ever did shoot someone, even if it was legally righteous, the dead perp's family lawyer would ream my butt in the civil lawsuit trial over the sign.


 Daddy, there have been lawsuits won over the "Beware of Dog" signs. You are admitting that your dog is vicious. If the dog does indeed bite someone, you are responsibly for owning a mean...biting...nasty dog. In a SHTF situation however, who cares? Just shoot the lawyer.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I've got a small window sticker, resembling a Brinks Home Security one.
It reads, "This home is protected by 2nd Amendment Securities." and depicts the profile of a handgun.

If/When the SHTF, signs will read: 
*"Danger!
Level 3 Quarantine Zone!
Stay Away!"
*with a bio-hazard symbol


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> Daddy, there have been lawsuits won over the "Beware of Dog" signs. You are admitting that your dog is vicious. If the dog does indeed bite someone, you are responsibly for owning a mean...biting...nasty dog. In a SHTF situation however, who cares? Just shoot the lawyer.


Shoot the lawyer? Isn't that similar to having desert after your meal?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A J said:


> I saw some news coverage on the expected Ferguson protests and was paying attention to some of the businesses that have boarded up and spray painted "OPEN" on the plywood.
> 
> I got to thinking, it's a few weeks after SHTF, what kind of signs are you going to put out?
> Or do you just hide completely and hope nobody notices that you are around.
> ...


I used to like number one about survivors being prosecuted..then my girl cousin offered an improvement. Her sign says.."Trespasser will be shot. Survivors will be shot again." Thought that one was pretty catchy. lol


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

.....


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> .....


 That first one reminds me of Deliverance,lol.

I'm gonna make you squeel like a pig,boy.


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

No Tresspassing
Violators will be Shot.
Survivors will be Violated.


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> Daddy, there have been lawsuits won over the "Beware of Dog" signs. You are admitting that your dog is vicious. If the dog does indeed bite someone, you are responsibly for owning a mean...biting...nasty dog. In a SHTF situation however, who cares? Just shoot the lawyer.


Sorry but that is not the case everywhere. If you properly advertise coming onto this property here, while it is posted you may get bit, the burden is on you.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Sorry but that is not the case everywhere. If you properly advertise coming onto this property here, while it is posted you may get bit, the burden is on you.


I think they meant in a civil case, the prosecuting attorney will be licking his chops at such a sign.
The defensive action may be criminally justifiable. That doesn't mean the scumbag won't still try to sue.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> .....


Got to steal the one about the purty mouth..sorry..lol


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I guess until I get my pikes from Slippy and can display a few heads I will have to go with:









I think in a world wrol a warning sign won't do much good. Desperate times, desperate people are going to be willing to risk it if they think you have something they need.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

This is a livestock heavy area. Many folks have dogs that are specifically bred to be mean to predators and even strange people. Most properties are gated and there are lots of signs posted. You get bit here,your probably going to jail bit. Some of my own friends homes, I have to honk at the gate, so they know someone is coming and get the dogs calmed down, then I am fine. But no matter how many times I meet those dogs, they are back on automatic hate when I leave.


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just to let everyone know, Bidness is booming at Slippy's (Marriage Counseling) and Pike Emporium! 

We are now backlogged 4 weeks on your standard Pike which is Guaranteed to hold your normal severed Thug Head for 6 years. So get your orders in quick, we can still deliver by Christmas Eve! (Standard Terms and Conditions apply, Freight included!) Mention The Prepper Forums and we'll send you a free Slippy Pike Sharpener with each Standard Pike, limit 2 per family!

(Que the jingle)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

1350 for a 9 mm. What do yall smoke? lol. That is .41 mag territory..lol.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I want the one Karver posted


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> 1350 for a 9 mm. What do yall smoke? lol. That is .41 mag territory..lol.


(Slippy whispers to Big Wheel that you can indeed find some +1300 fps 9mm ammo. But who's checkin?)

Ballistic performance 
Bullet weight/typeVelocityEnergy7.45 g (115 gr) FMJ390 m/s (1,300 ft/s)570 J (420 ft·lbf)8.04 g (124 gr) FMJ360 m/s (1,200 ft/s)518 J (382 ft·lbf)7.50 g (116 gr) JHP377 m/s (1,240 ft/s)533 J (393 ft·lbf)7.45 g (115 gr) JHP +P411 m/s (1,350 ft/s)632 J (466 ft·lbf)7.45 g (115 gr) JHP +P+426 m/s (1,400 ft/s)678 J (500 ft·lbf)
 _Test barrel length: Tests 1,2&3: 150mm(5.91in) / Tests 4&5: _


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I want the one Karver posted


Which.sign?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

shootbrownelk said:


> Daddy, there have been lawsuits won over the "Beware of Dog" signs. You are admitting that your dog is vicious. If the dog does indeed bite someone, you are responsibly for owning a mean...biting...nasty dog. In a SHTF situation however, who cares? Just shoot the lawyer.


Since the property is fully fenced and the gates stay locked shut, the perp would already be committing trespass. Getting bit would be the least of his worries, here in Florida we have a strong castle doctrine law which does not require me to retreat, ESPECIALLY on my own property. The threshold for using deadly force in this case would be if I was in fear for my life.
I'm 66, if a younger white or black male, approaches me in my own yard even after I have told him to get on the ground I'm going to shoot. And will continue to do so
until he is on the ground.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

How about a black--on-white skull and crossbones with the word MINES under it.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

The disgruntled Marine one


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

This One????

I've got a nephew in Tx who just should have one of these, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I also like this one, . . . my drive way is 600 feet long, . . . if they can do the math, . . . the'll get the message.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Just to let everyone know, Bidness is booming at Slippy's (Marriage Counseling) and Pike Emporium!
> 
> We are now backlogged 4 weeks on your standard Pike which is Guaranteed to hold your normal severed Thug Head for 6 years. So get your orders in quick, we can still deliver by Christmas Eve! (Standard Terms and Conditions apply, Freight included!) Mention The Prepper Forums and we'll send you a free Slippy Pike Sharpener with each Standard Pike, limit 2 per family!
> 
> (Que the jingle)


Let me know when the stainless steel model comes out. I forsee a lot more than 6 years of trouble if things go shtf.

P.s. I like all 3 of those top signs!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yep Dwight that one


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

When the weather picks up, I am going to work on some signs


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)

I was ARMY. But I like all branches. Marines was what I seen, nothing about Army. An it looked cool.. (shrug)


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well I was both, but I saw that sign on Pinterest, I want to know who makes it


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

"If you can read this you are within range".......I like that one.......printed on a 3x5 card stuck in the ground with a bullet hole in the upper corner. A few moulderin carcasses of those who didn't believe you strewn about wouldn't hurt.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

The sign that's been posted at our front door for over a year, is the one with the PISTOL pointed at you that reads;

"The right of the People to keep and Bear Arms shall not be infringed."
"What part of "SHALL NOT" don't you get?"


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> How about a black--on-white skull and crossbones with the word MINES under it.


RPD,

Of Course you can get a Pike with black on white skull and crossbones with the word MINES under it. There is an upcharge for that model at Slippy's Pike Emporium. Explosives optional!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is a link to a website where you can customize your NO TRESPASSING signs.
Good luck!
Easy to Make Custom No Trespassing Signs


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> RPD,
> 
> Of Course you can get a Pike with black on white skull and crossbones with the word MINES under it. There is an upcharge for that model at Slippy's Pike Emporium. Explosives optional!


Achtung!! Minen!!


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I never agreed with the thought a sign would draw attention, other than don't mess with that place. I never see it as inviting


You don't but what about that group of people who think they are the reincarnation of chuck norris.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I always was kinda partial to this one too:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

A J said:


> You aren't shooting one of those wimpy 308's with that range card, unless your zero is 700 yards
> 
> That sign would make me think twice about going further, it'd also make me want to meet you.
> 
> AJ


Oh I'd be dialed in to the shot...The 2 mil over reference was me aiming at the bell above em. Of course in reality I probably won't make a 1,000 yards shot. Not these days anyways....More like 200 yards.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Oh I'd be dialed in to the shot...The 2 mil over reference was me aiming at the bell above em. Of course in reality I probably won't make a 1,000 yards shot. Not these days anyways....More like 200 yards.


Gotcha. When you see Inor, ask him about what I showed him at dinner.

AJ


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

This one!







With a dead animal carcass (like a horse or cow) under it or just off to the side within smelling range.


----------

